# Tips for highlighting gold????



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

as the title says (for khorne berzerkers)


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Start dark and work your way up, that way any highlights you do make are easily seen. If i was using metallic colours i'd use burnished gold then inked brown, then burnished gold and move up using shining gold then to mithril silver as a final additive. But don't use too much mithril silver as it can make the object appear ... well .... silver lol. If it doesn't appear gold enough you can do two things, one is to glaze gently over with one of the golds (i think shining gold is more yellow) or if you want a really yellowy-gold you can just use thinned down yellow ink.


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

ty........


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

erm, welcome, what sort of advice were you looking for?


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

This is how Bohun described his progress on gold metallics:

The basecolor is Rich Gold from Vallejo (alcohol based color), then first shading was made of Matt Varnish/White Glaze/Natural Earth/Sienna - that's where he started

1. Added more shading with mixture of Matt Varnish/Brown Glaze/Natural Earth/Dark Mud.

2. First highlights with Shining Gold/Beige(Vallejo) 80/20.

3. Then he made some glazes/juices:
-----> Snakebite Leather/Beige/Skull White 50/40/10
-----> Snakebite Leather
-----> Snakebite Leather/Scorched Brown 80/20
-----> Snakebite Leather/Scorched Brown/Black 75/20/5
to start glazing until he gets smooth transitions

4. Final Highlights with Shining Gold/Skull White 50/50

I hope this may be useful with the images below. Whole gallery (in polish lang) of Bohun (Chest Of Colors) can be found here: http://www.chestofcolors.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4691&start=300


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

looks great! but im not that good... something like lvl 2 (painting detail but too much) Most of the time I use 1 highlight or maybe 2. So I was Thinking, shining gold=>badab black=>highlight shining gold=>a little highlight of mithril silver


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

There's always chance to improve your skills. I'm trying to do that since I've got my first mini - and there's always something new to learn... Don't worry, paint happy 

PS: And forget that 'Level Count', just paint any next mini better, than previous one. That's the way man ...


----------



## winterwolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Fairly easy gold, mix scorched brown and shining gold 2:1 (you can vary this depending on how dark you want the crevices etc), highlight most areas with shining gold, highlight edges with shining gold and mithril silver 1:1. Pretty easy and pretty quick


----------

